# 3 Day Transfer at GRI?



## Stinky84💜 (Jul 17, 2014)

Does anyone know if Glasgow Royal Infirmiry do 3 day transfers? 

Thanks

Stinky x


----------



## dolphin162 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi there,

Josie1 just posted something about this not long ago. Due to the new lab & incubators most of the transfers will be 5 day transfers instead of the 3 day transfers  
We are starting next month with our first IVF attempt. xx


----------



## Stinky84💜 (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks dolphin162,

I was recently transferred from the GRI to Ninewells in Dundee as we were told we would be seen sooner, however, they only do day 5 transfers and as I have a low AMH and only get a small number of eggs, a 5 day transfer doesn't suit me. I wondered if it was best for me to transfer back to Glasgow.

I'm soooo confused!!

Thanks again,

Stinky x


----------



## sunshine and clouds (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi stinky 

They still do 3 day transfers in some cases. We were due to get ours today however they have extended it to 5 days as we have two embies and it's too hard to pick one yet. They are both medium quality and due to my usual shaped uterus I have to have only one put in. Have researched and from what I can find 5 days is preferable as embies that make it to five day blasts tend to have higher live birth rates. However it is scary as we only have two and like you I have low amh and only got 2 eggs this cycle. The waiting is hard. Just got to pray they are strong.


----------

